# Progress on the seahorse tank



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a 7 weeks old tank, some marine plants, couple of banded pipe fish, horseshoe crab, porcelan crab, snails and a seahorse.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Very Nice! 

I like the natural look/ setup. Where'd you get all the macro algea and the horse shoe crab? Won't it get big in your tank?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*seahorse tank*

Your tank is beautiful!
I second the request to know where you got all the algae, and can you tell me what the red one is?
Look forward to hearing your updates!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You SW people make me feel so depressed sometimes.  

I'll trade you a bare bottom 15gal with an internal filter for your seahorse tank


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the postive comments, it is a work in progress and we are learning as we go along.
The macro algae we have we bought from a couple of different places as follows
Halimeda at BA (mississauga)
Mangrove, and red gorgonian at Luckys aquarium (behind pacific mall)
Sea lettuce,sea grape,caulerpa,cheato and red gracillaria (Aquatic Kingdom)
One we can't identify also from AK.
The horseshoe crab for now does an excellent job keeping the sand clean and when he get too big we would just return him to BA


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

wow amzing tank!
keep it up.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Watch the horseshoe crab. I had one and one day I looked in the tank and seen that I had 2  

They completely shed their exoskeleton it is so cool


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

How much are horseshoe crabs going for anyways?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Im just too jealous to comment...


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

looks very nice. when it comes to time for pruning, i call dibs on some of those feather caulerpa, LOL


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

i can't remember specifically which kind, but NAFB has a lot of macro algea for sale. i remember buying a bunch of cheato there. just look around at the tanks below....


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

has anybody tried Halimeda plant with seahorses. this is the plant that resembles coins linked together. i don't know anyplace that sells it though. seems to be one of those things that grows on it's own when the condition are right in an established tank.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

The next thing to get is the seafan, they really look nice and after maybe some sponge probably orange.
Porcelan crab came out today, he is usually under the rock so i took a shot of him


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

That's the first saltwater planted tank i've seen and it looks great. Keep it up!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful!! I was trying to go this route with my tank but always has issues finding the algae. 

Looks fantastic!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

explor3r said:


> The next thing to get is the seafan, they really look nice and after maybe some sponge probably orange.
> Porcelan crab came out today, he is usually under the rock so i took a shot of him


I hate you...
I want that crab.  LOL


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank u everyone for your comments again, unfortunally our only seahorse is missing, i had look for him and no where to be found...wierd


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*seahorse?*

Any luck finding the little guy??
fingers crossed for you


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

No luck at all, the tank is only a 20 gallon, there is not a lot of places he could hide, i lifted the rock shaked and look into the plants and no where to be found.
I do look at the tanks everyday for hours, if there is a lil thing extra in the tank i would notice right the way but this is a mistery to me..lol he was so happy there and when he sees me he would come to me and dance...missing the dances now....I will do a water test tomorrow and water change which i do every week we will see what happens. My wife is missing him too, he was her favorite


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone ate him. The horseshoe crab would eat anything dead if given the opportunity.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*missing seahorse*



Big Ray said:


> Hmm sorry to hear man, but yea, the crab is kind of risky, the seahorse could have even gotten weak and ... .


that's too bad. even the shrimp were going after the weak seahorses at SUM,
so am not surprised. but still, am sorry for your loss.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

o no... =\ sorry for the lost


----------

